# Barking at guests on the way OUT.



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I noticed this the last couple times I had guests over my house.

Tonight, we had about a dozen people over. Kira was loose the entire evening. I've trained her NOT to greet quests. I prefer her to be neutral, and greet my guests when it's appropriate.
As people were entering, she sat next to either myself or my wife, and did nothing. When everyone sat at their chairs, she went and got her bone, and settled in. One by one, she gradually, walked past the table, and gave each guest a sniff, then walked away.
I was happy with her behavior, it's exactly why I've been training her to do.

When it was time to leave, and people were walking towards the door, she jumped up from where she was, and started barking at them in a deep, rapid bark. I backed her off into a sit stay, but I was wondering why she did that.

One woman commented that her GSD used to let people in, but wouldn't let them out.

I'd like to hear some opinions about this behavior.

Thanks


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't know why some dogs bark at people leaving
but to avoid it i taught my dog how to greet people.
i made sure my pup had plenty of visitors. i invited
freinds, family and neighbors to visit daily. my neighbors
would visit several times a day. i showed everyone who entered
the house what to do if my pup jumped on them. why don't
you want your dog greeting people when they enter your home?
why don't you teach your dog how to greet people?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I wonder if it's pent-up frustration from not being able to greet them at the beginning? Could she maybe be allowed to greet them when they come in, being polite and keeping 4 on the floor while she sniffs an outstreched hand and gets petted?


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> i don't know why some dogs bark at people leaving
> but to avoid it i taught my dog how to greet people.
> i made sure my pup had plenty of visitors. i invited
> freinds, family and neighbors to visit daily. my neighbors
> ...


I have kids in and out of my house all day. I have teens in and out of my house all day. Her way of greeting people is to stay neutral. No excessive excitement, no jumping, no licking. She greets the house guests by acknowledging their presence, and letting them in without incident. Makes life easy for all.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Emoore said:


> I wonder if it's pent-up frustration from not being able to greet them at the beginning? Could she maybe be allowed to greet them when they come in, being polite and keeping 4 on the floor while she sniffs an outstreched hand and gets petted?


No frustration on her part. She was loose for the full four hours that people were here. She was petted when she sniffed, she even brought over a chew toy and presented it to one of the guests too. She was fine.

I'm not being strict with her. I'm teaching her some manners. She's wagging her tail, and very happy to see people, and sitting next to me.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Oh, ok, I was a little unclear from the first post.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Usually it's the fearful dogs who bark at turned backs and leaving people. 

Today I had to get a foster dog from the foster home, so she could get adopted (foster mom at work). The remaining foster barked at my turned back as I was leaving, but when I'd turn around he'd back off.

Is that the type thing she's doing? Kind of a..."...and good riddance!!"?


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Usually it's the fearful dogs who bark at turned backs and leaving people.
> 
> Today I had to get a foster dog from the foster home, so she could get adopted (foster mom at work). The remaining foster barked at my turned back as I was leaving, but when I'd turn around he'd back off.
> 
> Is that the type thing she's doing? Kind of a..."...and good riddance!!"?


Knowing Kira as being a little skittish, it's alway a possibility. But she hasn't shown any fear of late, and she was very, very comfortable all night. I got no impression that she was barking out of fear.

I might add that she's also started barking at the first sound of someone approaching the house (when I'm not teaching her her manners).
This morning at 5am, a neighbor had gotten into his car to leave for work. The car door closed, and she ran to the front window, put her paws on the sill, and did the same deep rapid bark. I was already up, so I called her off, and she came right back to me.
This is all new. I started seeing this as soon as she hit 7 months.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I think a new fear period sets in about now.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Rocket loves to bark when he hears my neighbor or a deer close by at 5:30 am, too. :eye roll: He also will bark a bit during the day when he hears something outside. I usually get up and check it out and mostly say to him calmly "fuggedaboudit". Then he stops and looks at me. Ooccasionally, it's something I need to see, but I usually just let him know I'll take care of it, because he's still just a pup and it's not protection yet, it's more like "DID YOU HEAR THAT?? What IS IT???" LOL. Started about a month or a bit more ago. 

The fun ones are when he hears the coyotes at 2 am and does that horribly loud "Wooowoooowoooowooooowoooof!!" ......


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

is Kira barking at the kids and teens when they
leave the house?



Anthony8858 said:


> I have kids in and out of my house all day. I have teens in and out of my house all day. Her way of greeting people is to stay neutral. No excessive excitement, no jumping, no licking. She greets the house guests by acknowledging their presence, and letting them in without incident. Makes life easy for all.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> is Kira barking at the kids and teens when they
> leave the house?


No. The only time she does this, is if we're all at home, and entertaining numerous guests for an extended period of time. People can come and go all day. But if we settle in with a group of friends, she'll bark as the GROUP is leaving.

Very strange.


----------

